# So, does someone know what have happened withthe  Furfire and Toonagers webcomics?



## selomon (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

   I have been trying to find the webcomics Furfire and Toonagers on the net, but without success. Does someone know if there is still a way to read them, or are they lost forever?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: So, does someone know what have happened withthe  Furfire and Toonagers webcomics*

I'm afraid I have never even heard of these things


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: So, does someone know what have happened withthe  Furfire and Toonagers webcomics*

Both have left the internet. Forever.


----------

